# IELTS score for Visa 189



## Minnie235 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello friends,

Really sorry if this topic had already been discussed over threads

My spouse would be applying for Australian PR under visa 189. I would be his dependent(i.e. secondary applicant).
1. Please let me know what is the overall score band he need to get in the IELTS? Also what is the individual score band he should get in each 4 sections of IELTS ?
2. The same qs goes for me as well. Being a dependent i.e. secondary applicant , what is the overall score band I need to get in the IELTS? Also what is the individual score band I should get in each 4 sections of IELTS ?

Hoping to get a quick response. 

Thanks & Regards
Minnie235


----------



## Ryan the wizard of oz (Jan 2, 2014)

Minnie235 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Really sorry if this topic had already been discussed over threads
> 
> ...


Hi Minnie,

This would depend on the skills assessment body nominated for your husbands occupation and also how many points required to qualify. 99% of the time a 7 in *each* band is required. Many people come to us with an (overall) score of 8 or 7 but have either a 6.5 in one band or 7.5 in a particular band and score themselves based on the overall mark. This is an easy mistake to make so to confirm; a 7 in each band is most likely and you as a dependent do not have to sit an IELTS test.

Kind regards


----------



## Minnie235 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank u very much Ryan for the clear confirmation  I have few more queries for you, if you kindly answer these 

1. As you mentioned that being a dependent I don't need to sit for IELTS. But in that case do I need to produce a letter from the college of my graduation , stating that I have completed my full time 4 years B.Tech degree course in English medium? Will that solve the purpose ?
2. For studying in Australia, does the candidate get any extra benefit or advantage of getting a 7 (7 in "each" band + 7 in overall band) band score in IELTS ? I mean any compensation on the course fees/ or any scholarship or so?
3. Does the IELTS score provide us any extra benefit/advantage while we are looking for a job in Australia ?

Hoping to get a quick response. 

Thanks & Regards
Minnie235


----------



## Ryan the wizard of oz (Jan 2, 2014)

Minnie235 said:


> Thank u very much Ryan for the clear confirmation  I have few more queries for you, if you kindly answer these
> 
> 1. As you mentioned that being a dependent I don't need to sit for IELTS. But in that case do I need to produce a letter from the college of my graduation , stating that I have completed my full time 4 years B.Tech degree course in English medium? Will that solve the purpose ?
> 2. For studying in Australia, does the candidate get any extra benefit or advantage of getting a 7 (7 in "each" band + 7 in overall band) band score in IELTS ? I mean any compensation on the course fees/ or any scholarship or so?
> ...


In response to Question 1. What needs to be solved? If you're a dependent you don't need to evidence any qualification or any IELTS not unless you're planning on claiming the 5pts for (partner) which will require IELTS and a skills assessment.

In response to Question 2. Your IELTS score won't provide any benefits towards your studying in Oz. Having permanent residency status will give you extra benefits for studying.

In response to Question 3. No it doesn't but obviously a decent standard of English is good and having evidence of it through the IELTS certificate is beneficial.

Kind regards


----------



## joehenderson (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi I think that the minimum required score in each component is 6 - listening - 6, writing - 6, reading - 6, speaking - 6.

The following articles might help you:

Australia Visa Requirements for Skilled Workers ~ Pinoy Work and Study Abroad

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


----------



## Minnie235 (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh Thank u very much Ryan for such important information 

As you mentioned -> "you don't need to evidence any qualification or any IELTS not unless you're planning on claiming the 5pts for (partner) which will require IELTS and a skills assessment"

And how can I claim that 5 points for my partner? Let's say my spouse's total 189 eligible points comes to 65. Are you saying that in that case I can add another 5 points by getting 7 (in each band) in IELTS ?? Which means the total points for my partner (main applicant) would be 65+5 = 70??
As I know the more points the primary applicant gets, more faster will be the visa procedures??
Please correct me if I am wrong??

Thanks & Regards
Minnie235


----------



## Minnie235 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Joehenderson,

I have checked the links you provided. The second link which is directly from immi.gov.au , stating that to qualify for Visa-189 , primary applicant should get 6 in each component of IELTS.

So Ryan, what is your suggestion? Should I consider 7 OR 6 in each component ??

Thanks & Regads
Minnie235


----------



## Ryan the wizard of oz (Jan 2, 2014)

Minnie235 said:


> Thanks Joehenderson,
> 
> I have checked the links you provided. The second link which is directly from immi.gov.au , stating that to qualify for Visa-189 , primary applicant should get 6 in each component of IELTS.
> 
> ...


Yes I am familiar with the official 189 ielts requirement but to qualify for a 189 one must complete a skills assessment and 99% of the time the skills assessment body requires you to score a 7 in the IELTS and you don't get any points for a 6 as well.

Regardless of how many points you score ie 60-65-70-75pts it doesn't make your case a priority to be processed any quicker. If your husband has 65pts already I wouldn't advise you or any of our clients to do an ielts and skills assessment themselves to go up to 70pts. However you can do that if you wish.

What occupation are you under that's on the skills shortage list?


----------



## Minnie235 (Feb 5, 2014)

Dear Ryan,
Below are the details of us. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Primary Applicant (My spouse) ->
Telecommunications Engineer 263311 
Telecommunications Network Engineer 263312 
Work Exp = 10 years
Age = 31+
IELTS = Yet to sit for IELTS
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Secondary applicant/dependent(Myself) ->
Software Engineer 261313 
Work Exp = 7.6 years
Age = 30+
IELTS = Yet to sit for IELTS
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks & Regards
Minnie235


----------



## Ryan the wizard of oz (Jan 2, 2014)

Minnie235 said:


> Dear Ryan,
> Below are the details of us.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Brilliant 

So even without knowledge of your qualifications it's evident whoever the main applicant is would require a 7 in the IELTS. Also it confirms that you don't need to do any skills assessment or IELTS yourself. (This would really ramp up the cost of your application, especially if you're planning on using an accredited immigration agent.)

Of course if you want to do a skills assessment and IELTS as well, you are most welcome.

Kind regards


----------



## Minnie235 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello Ryan,
So just to confirm once again that whoever be the main applicant he/she requires 7 in each band of IELTS??
i.e 
Listening - 7
Reading - 7
Writing - 7
Speaking - 7
Ryan please confirm?? and overall band also should be 7 ??

Regards
Minnie235


----------



## king4udude (Mar 24, 2014)

*IELTS Score*

This is with reference to Australia visa 457,

If my IELTS result of 5 average was based on a score of at least 5 in each of the test component, then I do not need to undertake the IELTS test again provided your test result is less than 2 years old.

However, if I have an IELTS result of 5 average but I scored less than 5 for one of the test components, then I will need to undertake the IELTS test again and achieve a score of at least 5 in each of the test component in order to be granted a 457 visa.

So could you please confirm as my overall score is 5.5 but I scored 4.5 in one of the test component ?

Listening: 4.5 
Reading: 5.5 
Writing: 5.5 
Speaking: 6.0 
========= 
Overall: 5.5


----------

